# IT jobs in singapore



## bking007 (Jan 16, 2014)

Hello all,

This is my first post here. 
I work for a big IT company in Hyderabad,India and planning to explore my options to work in a foreign country - USA was on top but H1B process is a nightmare. Next comes Singapore (heard from my friend). I don't know a lot about the work visa, IT job culture, salary and expenses. So, my first question here is - How can I find a job in Singapore from India? Do you think placement agencies are an option?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

A lot has been written about the topic on this and other Internet forums. Please read them!

Recruitment agencoes in Singapore are not very useful - but at least they don't charge the job-seeker any fee (by law).
Looking for a job in Singapore from abroad is VERY difficult (basically hopeless). You need to be in the country and have a local address and (more important) phone number to be considered or invited for interviews. If you can, arrange an extended trip (one month is not enough!) to Singapore for your job search!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

beppi: beg to differ there, re: agents.

I know a lot of jobs going through consultants .. vs those coming here and getting hired, agreed those getting hired ex-Singapore tend to get a higher pay.

Just last week, a large recruiter mentioned they just placed 120 people in December alone, for a bank . from India..


----------



## bking007 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks guys for your immediate responses. Well, I am going thru the forum to get as much info as possible. Reg - Agents, how could we even find them? Could you provide any legitimate websites?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

bking007: can you try this option called Google ?? 

it's been asked and answered a few times ..


----------



## srikanthbrg (Feb 12, 2014)

:boxing:


bking007 said:


> Thanks guys for your immediate responses. Well, I am going thru the forum to get as much info as possible. Reg - Agents, how could we even find them? Could you provide any legitimate websites?[/QUOT
> 
> Not to discourage you, but getting a job anywhere varies from person to person. You can also try to apply for jobs from India also. There are several people who got their jobs when they were in India.
> 
> BTW...wt is ur skill?


----------



## smartyniru12345 (Mar 8, 2014)

srikanthbrg said:


> :boxing:
> 
> 
> bking007 said:
> ...


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

you are missing something ..

many bank jobs are moving out of Singapore ....

a blue bank cut 400 jobs, a dark blue cut 1,200 jobs and a red one 3,000 out of Singapore ...


----------

